# S&W wheel guns



## 2400

Anyone besides me have any S&W wheel guns?


----------



## scooter

Well... I bought one for my son for his Grad. present 5 years ago if that counts :-D


----------



## hberttmank

I only have four S&W revolvers but I am planning on adding at least one more. I like the Smith action better than any others.


----------



## Charlie

Currently I only have the 629 but I'm trying to add either a 610 or a 625 in .45 Colt.


----------



## spacedoggy

This is my 686 plus 357 next one will be the s&w 500


----------



## Vom Kriege

I have several K frames and a J frame.


----------



## profshadow

Pair of S&W 642s with CT Laser grips


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Wheelguns?*

:-D I have I, J, K, L, and N frames plus some Single actions and Double actions and DA only that bend in the middle. representinf about 130 yearsof S&W manufacturing. Blue Steel, Nickle Plated, Aluminum and Stainless steel might be other divisions.
























As you can see I am a pretty poor photographer but I do lke S&W revolvers.


----------



## Thunderhawk

Only wheel guns I'll own have Ruger or S&W on them! None have ever let me down.


----------



## TxPhantom

*686 & 642*

We own two S & W revolvers. I have a 686pp 357 with a 6" barrel. My wife has a 642 38+P carry weapon that she carries in a Galco Purse when purse carry is appropriate. The 642 isn't designed to be a particularly fun range gun but a great carry peice.
I really love that 686. It was my first pistol I bought back about 6 years ago when I reaquired a interest in guns. When I bought it I didn't have a clue about shooting or guns in general but I just liked the way it looked, bad ass. Shooting it in SA mode is really nice. 
I have sorta evolved into a plastic gun fan for now & my next purchases will be along that line but after that.....????. Who knows!!


----------



## Bob Wright

Do I have any S&W wheel guns???

1. Model 36 Chiefs Special .38 Spec
2. Model 442 Centennial .38 Spec
3.Model 19 Combat Magnum 2 1/2" .357 Magnum
4. Model 19 Combat Magnum 4" .357 Magnum
5. Model 586 Dist. Combat Magnum 4" .357 Magnum
6. Model 586 Dist. Combat Magnum 6" .357 Magnum
7. Model 29 .44 Magnum 4"
8. Model 29 .44 Magnum 6"
9. Model 29 .44 Magnum 5" Full Lug
10. Model 29 .44 Magnum 6" Full Lug (Ex- 8 3/8")
11. Model 25 .45 Colt 4"
12. Model 25 .45 Colt 6"

The 6" full lug .44 Magnum is one of my most fired guns, just over 15,300 rounds fired. The 6" .45 Colt has just over 12,000 rounds through it.

The 2 1/2" Model 19 is my American Express gun, never leave home without it.

Incidentally, my most fired gun is a Ruger 7 1/2" Blackhawk, with 16,500 rounds fired through it.

Bob Wright


----------



## TxPhantom

*Heavily Armed And Dangerous!*

My advise is to be sure to identify yourself and make a lot of noise when you go to visiting Bob Wrights house!!!


----------



## dogngun

*A few revolvers, and an auto, too.*

I have a 1961 Model 14 .38 Masterpiece Target, a 1971 Model 17 .22 Masterpiece Target, a 1981 Model 15 .38 Combat Masterpiece HB, a late 1980's Model 586 .357Mag Distinguished Combat Magnum, a 1990's Model 37 .38 Spl Chief's Special Airweight, and a 1917 Regulation Police .38 S&W. 
Also carry a 5904 S&W 9mm auto, and I'm buying a 29-5 5" .44 mag for my own birthday present in August.
I have a couple of non Smiths, too, but they are SAA-types. 
I have been shooting S&W revolvers for almost 35 years, and these are my "keepers".
Bob, ya gotta love those .44's.
Mark


----------



## falshman70

Just got a 686-6 Friday night. I really enjoyed shooting it Saturday. I now see why wheelgunners are so adamant in their regard for these wonderful pistols. I only have a stock photo, but mine looks just like it....


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. Yes, I own several S&W revolvers and have been quite pleased with all of them.









_This is my "always" gun, an S&W Model 642 that has been carried lots and shot lots._

Best.


----------



## Richard

2400, I have a few S&W revolvers. My father was a Colt man but his son favors S&W. Let me know if you need to see more than I have with this post. Regards, Richard 

M60-10 357 Mag:









M625 Springfield Commemorative 45acp:









M28-2 357 Mag with Herrett Jordan trooper grips:









M27-2 357 Mag:









M29-2:


----------



## 2cam2go

S&W MOD 36-2, Mod 10-4, Colt Det.Spec., Metropolitan MK111 all .38 Spec. Have had them all since 1973. Favorite is the S&W 36-2  Carries and conceals well regardless of clothing worn.


----------



## Trophyrider

I presently own a 1937 Brazilian contract .45, first handgun I bought 20 years ago, a Model 67-1, a 617-4, and a 642-2.

Almost forgot to add I also have a M&P 4th change too.


----------



## OSD

Several--you can never have tooooo many:mrgreen: 
here's a couple









19-7









66-4


----------



## DWARREN123

Currently just one. A J frame model 60-15, 3" barrel, stainless, 357 mag.


----------



## sixgunfan

You have to love S&W revolvers. I own.
1. 4" 686-6 
2. 4" 686P(-6) 7-shot 
3. 4" 625-8
4. 6" 29-2 
5. 6.5" 629-3 Classic


----------



## Sepisa

Sick.


----------



## tex45acp

My one and only is a 65-5 that has been converted to DAO by the Smith & Wesson Performance Center. They also performed one of the smoothest trigger jobs I have ever felt.


----------



## awall

I have a 629-6. Bought it just this past week and don't really know why I bought it. I've always wanted a 4" 44 so when my dealer showed it to me I just bought it. It wasn't high on my priority list but at least it's good trading material.


----------



## TxPhantom

*You Did Good!!!!*



awall said:


> I have a 629-6. Bought it just this past week and don't really know why I bought it. I've always wanted a 4" 44 so when my dealer showed it to me I just bought it. It wasn't high on my priority list but at least it's good trading material.


You'll know why when you shoot it. When I bought my 686PP, 6", 357 mag. I just bought it because I liked the kick ass way it looked. Now I love that gun and won't part with it till they bury me and then my son gets it. :smt068


----------



## sheepdog

*S&W Wheelguns?*

649 Bodyguard and M65 3'' bobbed-drooling for a 696 and new 629 3" RB


----------



## Revolver

Currently only have a 5" M29. Plan on buying many more.


----------



## Grayfox

Yeah, I'm a Smith & Wesson revolver man. I sorta collect them.:mrgreen: 
BTW: all my Smiths are blue steel and there ain't a lock in the bunch.


----------



## Baldy

Sure wish I could find one, just one .357 with a 4" barrel, blued and real wood grips, at a fair price. I might a well take the next shuddle out of here.


----------



## Gutpile Charlie

*My S&Ws*

I only have two of them,....and they are just alike except for the color. Got a 1 7/8" round butt M-36 blued and an identical M-60 in stainless. I have lots of military rifles and other stuff and just never felt the need for an S&W until I started carrying. I bought the M-36 first, and it was used but just like NIB. Absolutely perfect. The M-60 is obviously a police trade in, tight where it should be tight and works like a charm. I'm always on the look out for S&Ws now, but really don't have much interest in the 4 and 6 inch models. Anything three and under and especially with a heavy barrel "talks to me":smt082


----------



## hkenvy91

i do , 
3inch 629-6
8 3/8 629-6
4 686-4 plus


----------



## hkenvy91

:mrgreen: i own 3 smithys a 629-6 trail boss <my fav>. a 8 3/8 629-6 and a 686-4 plus


----------



## hkenvy91

ive got 4 smiths and 1 colt

(3 inch) 629-6 trailboss ( present day)
(6 inch) 28-2 highway patrolman (1960's)
(4 inch) (1928)colt police positive in 38 short
(8 inch) 629-6 classic
(4 inch) 686-4 plus
:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck

hkenvy91 said:


> ive got 4 smiths and 1 colt
> 
> (8 inch) 629-6 classic


Wow, big gun


----------



## Baldy

*Luck I tell Ya. Just Luck...*

Lucked out and got me a S&W M19-4 at a show about two months ago. Put a new set of stocks on today. Yep went to the gun show yesterday. Old gril looks fairly good now. Wife bought me a S&W M21-4 about a month ago. So now I got two fantastic range guns. 
:smt1099 :smt023 :smt023 :smt026 :smt026 :smt1099


----------



## SigZagger

*686-5*


----------



## Baldy

Boy Sig That's a beauty in anybodys book. I like the way you took the picture too. Dang nice set of stocks you got on her. They look like the new Hogues. I like them with the cap on the butt plate.


----------



## SigZagger

You're right Baldy, they are brand new Hogue's. Between you and me, I did have a difficult time with the order. Took 11 weeks and several follow up phone calls. Custom out of stock grips state 6-8 weeks for delivery. After a nasty (cancel my order) email was sent to Hogue, I received a call that day. Amazingly, the rep had my new grips and shipped them to me. Hmmm, makes one wonder wouldn't you say? But, they are quality wood grips.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Hogue's Look Good!!!*



SigZagger said:


> *686-5*


I'm going to order new hogue grips for my 686 soon but was going to go with a lighter color, Tulipwood w/finger grooves, accent stripe, butt cap & checkering. Love my 686 and need to dress it up. Your darker grips look great though.
I bought cutom Hogue (Kingswood, checkered) grips for my wifes PPK/S & had no problems getting them in a timely manor. Got them for her for a Christmas present. I was going to buy her a new pressure cooker but changed my mind and decided to get something a little more romantic.


----------



## SigZagger

In fairness to Hogue, I wouldn't hesitate to order another set. The gentleman I spoke to was very apologetic for the phone customer service miscommunications and delay. He indicated some internal problems that he stated have been corrected; regarding one department knowing what the other department is doing, etc. That's a good thing because the workmanship is top notched.


----------



## TxPhantom

*Checkered or smooth?*

Looking again at Zig Zagger's 686 with smooth grips, I really like the way they look. Kinda looks like it might just jump in your hand. I have been considering buying the checkered grips but you may have changed my mind.
What do you guys think about the checkered as opposed to the smooth grips. I think the checkered would be a little more secure in the hand but my 686 doesn't kick that much to worry about it. Aside from the $20.00 or so difference in price, any opinions?

My 686PP 357 Magnum with the stock, rubber, hogue, grips.


----------



## Baldy

TxP I got smooth on my .44 & .357 and they feel great plus I think they look a little better. When I shoot a gun with checker stocks on them a lot like a couple hundred rounds my hand feels it worst than with the smooth ones. Checkers just kind of dig in a little to much for a lot of shooting.


----------



## TomC

My S&W revolvers:
S&W 25-2 (5”) .45 ACP/AR
S&W 625-8 JM SS (4”) .45 ACP/AR
S&W 617-5 SS (6”) .22 LR
S&W 27-2 (6”) .357 Mag
S&W 360 (3”) .357 Mag
S&W PC M500 Magnum Hunter 6 ½” .500 S&W Mag

Enclosed, if I did it right, are photos of my .500 and my two .45s.


----------



## Sylvester

Here is a pic of a couple of mine, Bob if you feel the need to part with your 6" 586 hollar at me I have a spot for it with the rest of my L frames. 

I still need a few L frame snubbies


----------



## Mr. P

My model 19-4 .357


----------



## txpete

M57 41 mag no dash nickel and a 681 357.
the 681 spends alot of time with me when out in the woods.
pete
41 mag









357


----------



## hberttmank

Got me another Smith today, a 29-2 with the 6.5 inch barrel. Great bluing and trigger on this one, they don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## rman

Just one - a 442. Nice little pocket gun.:smt023


----------



## JJB

i've had two smith&wesson revolvers... my first was a s&w model 13-2 that really kinda got me hooked on the firepower of a magnum round.. then i just hed to have a 6" model 27 and about 10 years ago i got a chance to trade the model 13 for a 1968 vintage model 27 6" with patrage sights... it was 95% with box and papers..... you'd really have a hard time talking me out of this one!

LIFE IS SHORT................


----------



## just for fun

I'm getting old and I've come to that part of life where the nicest thing you can say about anything you've owned is,"I would buy another one". Am I a big handgun collector? NO Still of the dozen or so guns that I own most are S&W. IMHO there is not a finer handgun on the market period. end of subject. Yes there are others that many may beleive are better, and you know what, that's OK too. It's their money,still spent what you have wisely!


----------



## Mr. P

just for fun said:


> I'm getting old and I've come to that part of life where the nicest thing you can say about anything you've owned is,"I would buy another one". Am I a big handgun collector? NO Still of the dozen or so guns that I own most are S&W. IMHO there is not a finer handgun on the market period. end of subject. Yes there are others that many may beleive are better, and you know what, that's OK too. It's their money,still spent what you have wisely!


I totally understand your position but, many folks felt the same about Chevy, Ford, ..blah, blah. Now Toyota, Nissan and Honda are running all over em, with a better product too.

Times change. Product loyalty? Well, that's a different story.


----------



## jimg11

Mr. P said:


> I totally understand your position but, many folks felt the same about Chevy, Ford, ..blah, blah. Now Toyota, Nissan and Honda are running all over em, with a better product too.
> 
> Times change. Product loyalty? Well, that's a different story.


Yes when it became evident that the Auto industry was going down I did switch to foreign cars but where is there a company that makes a better revolver than S&W. Yes there are cheaper ones but none as good. Ruger makes a good product but I feel that S&W is better. Colt is out of the revolver market and did make a good product. I have owned several in the past Put I still think that the S&W was and is better. The Taurus , Rossi and Charter Arms may be cheaper but I have never seen one better than a S&W. Jim


----------



## Baldy

jimg11 said:


> Yes when it became evident that the Auto industry was going down I did switch to foreign cars but where is there a company that makes a better revolver than S&W. Yes there are cheaper ones but none as good. Ruger makes a good product but I feel that S&W is better. Colt is out of the revolver market and did make a good product. I have owned several in the past Put I still think that the S&W was and is better. The Taurus , Rossi and Charter Arms may be cheaper but I have never seen one better than a S&W. Jim


 I agree with you Jimg11. S&W has a very fine product and been at it a long time. I have a Colt and I wish they still made revolvers as they was a very fine gun. I buy Rugers also but they go straight to the smith for a trigger job and then they are a good gun. Their single action guns are the best out there. These three are the only ones I'll ever own.


----------



## Warhawk

I have a couple dozen revolvers, 1 single action a Beretta Stampede, 1 Taurus snubby, a Ruger .357 and a pair of Rossi 44 Specials. The rest are all Smith & Wesson, A few of my favorites are:

629 Mountain Gun
686 CS-1 3"
65 3"
60 3" adj sights
637
629 Classic 6.5 inch

There are lots more


----------



## RickJZ

I have two S&W J- frames...nice reliable revolvers.


----------



## 10mm Sonny

Only one. Model 66 6" SS .357magnum


----------



## haymaker

I have a model 15-2 4" .38sp. I would like to get a 19 or a 686.


----------



## jenglish

I have three:









Model 13-2 .357 Mag









Model 340PD .357 Mag









Model 642 .38 Spl +P


----------



## sniper350

Haymaker -

Get the S&W 686 in a 2 1/2 " barrel or 4" for a duty gun. It was or is one of the best revolvers that S&W ever made.

If you find a no dash or dash -1 ....make sure the Hammer nose bushing has been replaced by the factory. There was a defect [ too large of a hole for the firing pin ] in these earlier models. S&W will correct this problem for free, including shipping in most cases. Firing .357 mag. loads in this gun without the replacement........sometimes allowed the primer casing to be forced into the bushing hole.

Still the best revolver I have ever fired !

JF.


----------



## jimg11

*S&W Model 19 2 1/2"*

I really like the model 19 S&Ws 








This is one with custom stocks, bobbed hammer, and a really smooth action.


----------



## Baldy

*M-19*



jimg11 said:


> I really like the model 19 S&Ws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one with custom stocks, bobbed hammer, and a really smooth action.


 Now there is a real nice revolver you got there Jim. That's a real beauty.:smt1099


----------



## falshman70

What a great group here at the forum. On some boards if you mention S&W these days you get flamed by guys that go on a rant about the hole in the gun. I think they're fine guns and just don't let the hole bother me. Now Ruger's warning on the barrel - that bothers me. :smt083


----------



## onebilly43

I purchased a S&W 32 long ctg revolver today and would appreciate any information on this gun.

It has a 4.25 inch barrel the S&W loco is stamped on the left side of the gun and the serial # is stamped of the front of the grip frame
The main spring in the gun is a flat piece of steel nd the grips have the square butt and there is a pat. date of 1917 stamped
on the bottom of the grips and this is a 5 screw model
The serial number of the gun is 3963xx
I am trying to find when this gun was made and if this is the police model of the hand ejector and appx. value of the gun the blueing is around 75 % and the action is tight like a new gun it cant have been fired very much at all
Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## win231

I currently have only two S&W revolvers & they're both rather old. 
A 45 ACP/45 Auto Rim (the barrel is marked "Model of 1989)
A 629 Classic (late 70's)


----------



## FatMan

S&W 38 Mod. 442 w/internal hammer (for conceal carry) but I usually open carry these days.


----------



## edknn123

442 no lock moon clip and Model 36-1 3 in barrel circa 1980. No holes here.


----------



## 1911crazy

I have a few K frames and a few N frames.

I been a ruger guy all my life. Till five years ago when my grandson was born. I purchased my first s&w revolver a k22 masterpiece target 22/6" for him. He has a few more s&w revolvers plus a few nice turn the century 22 rifles too. I'm making my bucket list to include him.

All my life I wanted a revolver in 41 magnum. My new s&w m57 & m 58 solved that problem.


----------

